# Classic Cars



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is my 1965 Mustang. Show us your Classic Car if you have one...


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Nice ride!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Here's my future classic, a 2006 GTO.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*My 68 Nova*

68 Nova--that is also For Sale!!


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

I know this is about cars, but I could not help it.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the new GTO, kind of a fantasy car for me. 
I have an old corvette and an LTD LX (little LTD w/5.0 interceptor) but I wouldn't call either of them a classic.

If that was a 67 Nova, I'd be knocking on your door! I like the 68's but I love the 67's!


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

Pocketfisherman,

did you shoot those?? if so nice job on the see through...(double exposure??)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

samurai_ag said:


> Pocketfisherman,
> 
> did you shoot those?? if so nice job on the see through...(double exposure??)


Two separate digital images combined with photoshop to make a digital double exposure.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

raz1056 said:


> 68 Nova--that is also For Sale!!


Dude, don't do it, I did. Not fun!!!


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Great pics of the GTSlow... Sorry thats what my friend calls them.... Love those cars.... Very fun to drive....


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Here are a couple more pics of when I went to pick her up in Maryland.


----------

